# Adult Rated R / Ed Zachary Disease



## lcruzen (Jan 24, 2008)

Heard this one years ago but still a winner by the campfire/smoker.



[font=Verdana,]A woman was distraught at the fact that she had not had a date or any sex in 
quite some time. She was afraid she might have something wrong with her, so 
she decided to seek the medical expertise of the well known Chinese sex 
therapist, Dr. Chang. 

Upon entering the examination room, Dr. Chang said, "OK, take off all your 
crose." The woman did as she was told. 

"Now, get down and craw reery, reery fass to odderside of room." Again, the 
woman did as she was instructed. 

Dr. Chang then said, "OK, now craw reery, reery fass back to me..." As she 
did, Dr. Chang shook his head slowly. 

"Your probrem velly bad. You haf Ed Zachary Disease. Worse case I ever see. 
Dat why you not haf sex or dates." 

The woman asked anxiously, "Oh my God, Dr. Chang, what is Ed Zachary 
Disease?" 

Dr. Chang sighed deeply and eplied: "Ed Zachary Disease is when your face 
look Ed Zachary like your butt." 
[/font]


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sometimes older jokes are better.  Still funny, cruzen.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 25, 2008)

Thays too funny I have a chinese rady down the load from me that tarks exactry rike that


----------



## badss (Jan 25, 2008)

oh man....too good...guts are hurtin now!


----------



## allen (Jan 25, 2008)

Never heard of this one, rerry rerry good. I'll send it to work, Thanks


----------



## kookie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats a good one.

Kookie


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks alot! We have a female chinese doctor at the hospital where I work. That is about how she talks. Now I won't be able to talk to her without thinking of this.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with all; Ed Zachary !!!


----------



## cman95 (Jan 25, 2008)

Funny stuff there.


----------

